# My home-grown bloody mary shrimp



## igor.kanshyn

I was lucky to get a Bloody Mary shrimp from chocolate shrimps parents.

Look here to more details: http://www.shrimptank.ca/home-bloody-mary-neocaridinas-rimp

I'm posting here one picture where you can see the difference between that new red shrimps and their ordinary siblings.


----------



## randy

Very nice, Igor. 

I got all kinds of different looking shrimps from my bloody mary, out of 10-15 shrimps from the only clutch I got, I only got one red, and like 4-5 chocolate, 2 blue, and the rest are green looking close to wild form. 

Bloody Mary definitely look different from other red neos, your description is right on.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Thank you Randy.

When have you got your bloody mary shrimp?
Have you bough it long time ago or breed by yourself? These shrimps are new, but different people are selling them now. So, the coloration should be quite stable.


----------



## randy

Hi Igor, I got mine from shrimpwiki. They were imported from Taiwan in September last year.

Here is the one good male I have,


Here is one female, picture taken from my friend's tank,


They don't breed true, but if you're lucky you get more red offsprings. In my friend's tank he got a lot more red than mine did. I only got a trio so maybe I am just unlucky. When you look at them in person, it seems that their red is coming out from inside the shell, very different from other red shrimps.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Wow, that's second shrimp is amazing!
It a pity that they do not breed true. I think it's matter of time. Breeders will make this line stable.
I remember that orange neocaridina shrimps that I have got at the beginning were giving lots of strange offspring and were weak. They are very different now.

Do you selectively breed those 'bloody mary' that you have?


----------



## randy

No, I gave the trio I had to my friend because I ran out of tanks and I wanted to keep my neo tanks for other varieties (dream blue and black rilis), I only kept the offspring from them because they are in all different colours and no one really wanted them ;-)

My friend is breeding them though and pretty successful. About 50% of the offspring comes out red.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

That's would be nice. I see that group-buy. I checked out some pictures and wish to particulate more and more


----------



## Ron

Hmmmm, interesting. I didn't have much luck with my Bloody Marys to start but I also didn't give them any attention, but I still got a few clutches to hatch. All of my offspring are red to varying degrees and they seem to take a while to develop to their potential. I'll try and snap some pics.


----------



## randy

The 50% I indicated was incorrect. I just confirmed with him a few days ago and he told me over 80% of the offspring are red. I guess I was just unlucky to get very little red babies from the 3 I had. Not all BM will be as nice as the 2nd picture I posted, some will be less perfect but you can still differentiate them from other from red cherry of different grades.


----------



## Ron

Pic of lower quality Bloody Mary male


Pic of lower quality Bloody Mary female


Pic of high quality Bloody Mary male


Pic of high quality Bloody Mary female


I am clearing some of my shrimp tanks out to make time for my first marine tank but I think I will keep these around.


----------



## randy

Ron, your BM look very nice. Have they bred yet? What's the percentage of BM in the offspring you get if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Ron

Those are all offspring from my original Bloody Marys, I only have 1 male left from my original bunch I purchased. I have a couple that aren't as solid red but none that are a different colour. I think they get better as they age as well, so I won't cull till they are fully grown, the ones that don't make the cut will just get thrown into my Marbled crayfish tank with my regular RCS.

I got mine from Ebiken and I believe mine produce all reds because Frank has been culling and line breeding them for a long time.


----------



## randy

Thanks Ron. That confirms the culling will stabilize the BM line. I'll try the same too.


----------



## Ron

randy said:


> Thanks Ron. That confirms the culling will stabilize the BM line. I'll try the same too.


I believe it should but it could take a couple years. I think Frank had started with these before Chocolates were readily available.


----------



## randy

Ron said:


> I believe it should but it could take a couple years. I think Frank had started with these before Chocolates were readily available.


I've learned not to rush things in this hobby and I'm not in any rush. My tank with only a trio gave me different shrimps but my buddy's tank with a larger breeding group gives 80-90% of red offspring, the rest are black sakura, blue diamond, and chocolate mix so not a bad thing either.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Very nice shrimps, good colors!


----------



## fishlover1

I got my Bloody Mary shrimps from Ebiken about 6 weeks ago. I did not expect them to breed true. However, I found all the offsprings are red...No other colors. The babies are not as red as their parents but I believe the redness will develope as they grow.


----------



## LTPGuy

No offense Igor, but when I look at the video in your link, the shrimp looks a lot like a cherry shrimp. I understand that a video will not capture what we would normally see, but I am curious how does one distinguish a bloody mary from other red variance?

The picture Randy and Ron posted look a lot more impressive, but again, I have seen some of the offspring from my PFR (originally acquired from you Igor) to have similar bright uniform and almost transparent deep red colour. It was as if they were internal rather than external.

I am super fortunate enough to be a co-winner of a recent ShrimpWiki's contest and received a pair of bloody mary today. Randy, thank you for meeting up and delivering the goods. I am near wordless in excitement. I am excited to see how well they breed.

There almost no information about these shrimps and I am glad that you have brought up the subject. Hopefully, other will have more information to share.

I'll post photo in a few of both my PFR and the new gems once they have acclimatised.


----------



## randy

LTPGuy, it was nice to finally met you in person. Not all bloody mary's are fully covered in red like high grade painted fire red, some might even have cherry kind of patterning. The main difference is the way their colour shows. It's almost like their shell is transparent and the red is coming out from the inside of the shrimp. 

When we import them, it normally takes a few days before they start to show the "feature". I picked one of the "lower" grade for you because you were getting two, I wanted to make sure one is a male. If both turns out to be female please let me know and we can work something out.


----------



## LTPGuy

*Got photo of Bloody Mary and PFR.*

Here is one of my PFR. Not sure I can even call it PFR as PFR suppose to be solid and opaque.









Here is a shot of a berried Bloody Mary a few days ago...









Here is a shot of the same Bloody Mary today! Sorry about the quality, but notice the pink stripe on its back? It's not a reflection. The shrimp is sporting racing stripe! What am I doing wrong? No water change, fed sparingly on spinach leaves and northfin pellets.


----------

